# [ 2011 ] Club Intrawest Members



## WBP (Feb 28, 2011)

RE: Upcoming election of Independent Director (non-Intrawest employee) to the Club Intrawest Board of Directors


I found an old post in the Canada Forum titled, "Club Intrawest - Whistler," that was quite relevant to the upcoming election, and I added a current post to that (old) thread. There has been little activity in the Canada Forum and that thread since I added my recent post.

I call your attention to the following, as it pertains to the upcoming election of an Independent Director to the Club Intrawest Board of Directors:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20178


----------



## WBP (Mar 4, 2011)

Any Club Intrawest members reading this BB?


----------



## tashamen (Mar 4, 2011)

I think Bill4728 and I are probably the most regular participants on TUG of CI members, though there may be others.


----------



## rodbarc (Mar 8, 2011)

As a CI member, I'm following too.

Rod


----------



## smbrannan (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm following too.  From time to time.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Aug 1, 2011)

I am following as well.


----------



## captpete43 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Is Club Intrawest participation dead?*

1. I note there is no recent activity. What happened to the resale price postings?

2. Does anyone know if there is a limitation on how many total points Club Intrawest can sell? If there is no increased building and points continue to be sold reservations become very difficulty.


----------



## pspcres (Apr 2, 2013)

*CI Members are a quiet bunch...*

My take is that CI buys almost the lowball pending sales by exercising their ROFR. They likely use this "new" inventory to resell at inflated prices to the newbs who buy at the Whistler Sales Center and elsewhere. Buy low...sell high!

Imagine buying at $20 per point and selling for $120 (likely net after paying all commissions and other costs of selling). It must be working for them. Although, I can't understand why people pay so much for the points they get from CI.


----------



## pspcres (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re-sale graph*

Sam told me that he stopped updating the graph due to CI exercising their ROFR for the low priced re-sales.

Yes, there is a limit to the number of points CI can sell if they stop adding new inventory (think Hawaii) and if they stop buying re-sales...and that will not happen at the prices shown on recent ebay sales.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 3, 2013)

My brother owns CI points.  CI used to have a few units at a Kauai resort but they sold it I think.  I doubt they would add more.


----------



## jmparker98223 (Jun 10, 2013)

I follow this thread from time to time.   I own at CI.  CI did in fact sell their Kauai property. 

They also recently switched from RCI to II (June 2012?) for their "Extraordinary Escapes" trading company.  This has created a nightmarish scenario for those that owned RCI and II memberships independently of Extraordinary Escapes.   Right now I am having inordinate difficultly depositing a CI week into RCI or II.  
Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## TSPam (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi,
I have a private II account for my Intrawest. I never left II when they changed to RCI and so I deposit and exchange. I just did one on line and had no trouble. My deposits are not as valuable now that CI is back with II.

When I was calling II about something else they sent me to the club points desk and I hung up because I was not using points. Then I called an extension that I knew and got my questions answered.

For my next deposit I will have to call in and I hope that I won't have any trouble.


----------



## jmparker98223 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Club Intrawest, RCI  and II*

I recently attempted to deposit a CI week into RCI.  It was a no go.  CI is no longer affiliated in any capacity with RCI and CI weeks cannot be deposited there.  

CI has also denied, without explanation, an association of my independent II account to my CI membership.  Thus I am not able to deposit CI weeks into II.  

Discussions with II are not fulfilling experiences.  CI, while cordial, is not helpful. 

Is anyone else experiencing this?

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tashamen (Jun 18, 2013)

TSPam said:


> For my next deposit I will have to call in and I hope that I won't have any trouble.



Not sure why you would have to call in - I just reserve a CI week online, and when I have the email confirmation of that from CI I go to II online and deposit it.



jmparker98223 said:


> CI has also denied, without explanation, an association of my independent II account to my CI membership.  Thus I am not able to deposit CI weeks into II.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this?



I'm not sure why you are having trouble, if you do have the independent II membership.  I do too and have no problem reserving a CI week online, and then depositing it in II.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 18, 2013)

jmparker98223 said:


> CI has also denied, without explanation, an association of my independent II account to my CI membership.  Thus I am not able to deposit CI weeks into II.
> 
> Discussions with II are not fulfilling experiences.  CI, while cordial, is not helpful.





tashamen said:


> I'm not sure why you are having trouble, if you do have the independent II membership.  I do too and have no problem reserving a CI week online, and then depositing it in II.


What you need to do is get II to acknowledge that you own a CI membership. So you call II and get them to add the TS to your independent II account.  

You will not be able to make point reservations, but should be able to make (a 7 day, sunday check-in) reservations at Blackcomb, Tremblant and Palm Desert then deposit those weeks into II. 

The key thing is that there are two kinds of CI - interval accounts. There is a corporate CI-II account that members belonging to EE get. AND there is a independent II account where CI ( resort code ITR) is listed as one of the resorts you own. ( this is what Tashamen & I both have)

Good Luck


----------



## TSPam (Jun 18, 2013)

HI,
The reason that I have to call in is that my on-line account just gives me one deposit per resort per year. I do many deposits with my points and so I have to call in to do all but the first.
I did deposit today, called my guy and it was fine. I don't call the Club intrawest line as those guys are all points based people now. 
Note: My weeks are not worth as much as they were when CI was with RCI. Now with their deposits to II my weeks are not that special. 

I used to be able to do mostly studios and exchange for 1 and 2 bedroom Marriott's. Now I need a 1 bed at least to get 1 and 2 bedroom units for Thanksgiving and holiday times and I see very little in the winter in the warm spots. Still great and by using 1 bedroom units I can get a 1 bedroom xyz

I'm Trying to decide if I will pay the extra points to get a Tremblant 1 bedroom in October. Higher TDI than Blackcomb in May but more points too.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 19, 2013)

TSPam said:


> The reason that I have to call in is that my on-line account just gives me one deposit per resort per year. I do many deposits with my points and so I have to call in to do all but the first.
> 
> I'm Trying to decide if I will pay the extra points to get a Tremblant 1 bedroom in October. Higher TDI than Blackcomb in May but more points too.



Ah, I understand now.  I've done that too in the past and you're right - you have to call and then they show up as "supplemental" weeks in II.

I never found much difference between Tremblant and Whistler trade power in II in any season, though to be honest I have not deposited a CI unit into II now in over two years.  We now use CI points only to go to CI locations, and I use Trapp Lodge as my trader in II.  (In fact I recently traded into CI Sandestin using Trapp for a lot less than it would have cost me in terms of the MFs associated with the CI points that reservation would have taken.)


----------



## jmparker98223 (Jun 19, 2013)

Club Intrawest (CI) RCI, II  and depositing weeks. 

The issues:

1.  CI and RCI are no longer affiliated. According to a supervisor with RCI, unaffiliated resorts are not eligible for deposit in RCI.  

2. II will only accept deposits from resorts that are listed in in the "My Units" tab found on the "Exchange" page of II. 

To get a timeshare (TS) listed on the My Units, II claims it must verify that you actually own what you claim you own.  According to II this is required regardless if the ownership is weeks or points or points reservations that are deposited as weeks. To accomplish this II sends a message to CI requesting verification of the TS ownership. CI at its discretion either acknowledges or denies the ownership.

When CI denies the ownership to II there is no recourse through II.  

CI claims that only members who were with CI before it created or affiliated with Extra-Ordinary Escapes are eligible to extend their membership with II and that they deny all other requests for information.

CI and EE have a lock on their members such that they actively work in concert to defeat other exchange avenues.  

3. Cost of membership in Extra-Ordinary Escapes is not trivial and one cannot deposit weeks from other timeshares into EE or through EE to whatever trading company EE is affiliated with.  

Moreover, during a discussion with a II "representative" it was alleged that EE has a priority on weeks deposited in II.  Thus, II "Gold" and "Platinum" members aren't getting any better availability selection  than a vanilla membership.

This entire scenario is unconscionable.

Is anyone else experiencing this?  

Anyone have any suggestions?

Anyone know any lawyers who handled the lawsuit against RCI?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 19, 2013)

jmparker98223 said:


> 2. II will only accept deposits from resorts that are listed in in the "My Units" tab found on the "Exchange" page of II.
> 
> To get a timeshare (TS) listed on the My Units, II claims it must verify that you actually own what you claim you own.  According to II this is required regardless if the ownership is weeks or points or points reservations that are deposited as weeks. To accomplish this II sends a message to CI requesting verification of the TS ownership. CI at its discretion either acknowledges or denies the ownership.
> 
> ...



When EE & CI were affiliated with RCI, CI had a policy that if you were not a EE member, you could join RCI as a plain old RCI member and trade your TS like any other RCI owner. 

 CI MUST allow it's members who do not belong to EE to trade their  reserved weeks. I can not believe that CI thinks it can get away with denying  someone's CI ownership to Interval.  Maybe get a supervisor or manager and ask them the question. " If a CI member can not be a EE member because they bought a membership resale, how are they expected to be able to exchange their reserved week with an exchange company if CI will not acknowledge them to Interval as a CI owner?" 

Good Luck


----------



## jmparker98223 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Club Intrawest and independent Interval Intl accounts.*



Bill4728 said:


> What you need to do is get II to acknowledge that you own a CI membership. So you call II and get them to add the TS to your independent II account.
> 
> You will not be able to make point reservations, but should be able to make (a 7 day, sunday check-in) reservations at Blackcomb, Tremblant and Palm Desert then deposit those weeks into II.
> 
> ...



Persistence pays off.  

After a series of emails between CI and myself with II receiving a courtesy copy (cc) CI finally relented. 

I now have CI (ITR) listed in the 'My Units" tab of II and can presumably deposit weeks. 

It did however require the implied threat of legal action to get CI to verify the II information request.   What should have been an easy process was like pulling teeth. 

I suspect that CI's investment in ExtraOrdinary Escapes (EE) has not been as beneficial as was envisioned thus CI's insistence that members must use EE for exchanges.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

Glad that you got this sorted out. You have joined the few of us who have individual II accounts. If you want the extension of the guy that I work with at interval then pm me.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> What you need to do is get II to acknowledge that you own a CI membership. So you call II and get them to add the TS to your independent II account.
> 
> You will not be able to make point reservations, but should be able to make (a 7 day, sunday check-in) reservations at Blackcomb, Tremblant and Palm Desert then deposit those weeks into II.
> 
> ...





jmparker98223 said:


> Persistence pays off.
> 
> After a series of emails between CI and myself with II receiving a courtesy copy (cc) CI finally relented.
> 
> ...



I'm very happy for you.

It is hard to believe that some people at CI have forgotten that they work for us the members of CI not the other way around.  

A fellow TUG member has been trying for > 6 months to get a purchase acknowledged by CI and finally gave up. THIS SHOULD NEVER HAPPEN!! Nor should anyone else have to go through what you had to do to get your CI resort set up in II

Good Luck

PS   we find that a 1 bd week at Whistler in the fall (about 55 CI points) will get us most any trade we want in II. This past fall we traded a fall 1 bd for a 2 bd at the Westin in Kauai.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 24, 2013)

HI,
I also find that a spring (May) 1 bedroom has great pull and a spring studio does very well in the fall and then again after Easter. Getting me 2 bedroom places in the busy places (which I love-- Orlando, Williamsburg)


----------

